# cauliflower ear



## smudgecd

Hi everyone i was looking for some help. On feeding my gang today i noticed one of my hobs ears had become inflamed. At first i thought it had been ripped off by his brother but on closer inspection it looks like cauliflower ear almost... take a look for yourselves.
This is the first i have seen in the entire time i have kept ferrets can anybody offer any advice or even let me know what it could be.


----------



## Little Zooey

Yes - that's a cauliflower ear all right. We had two brothers and the same thing happened. I took Buzz to the vet, but there was nothing that could be done. He's had no problems since and it must have been about four years ago. Not easy to clean, of course, not that ferrets' ears are at the best of times


----------



## smudgecd

Thats a relief. Im going to assume it doesnt clear up. He really looks daft as the other ear is still proud but that seems to have scrunched up and looks like he has no ear. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Little Zooey

No... it doesn't clear up. The ear will remain solid, but it's never given our Buzz a problem. Here he is with his brother Woody when they were both still kits (and both still had perfect ears) 

View media item 16865


----------



## smudgecd

Heres bob the hob and snowy when they were both kits just picked up.


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh bless!


----------



## Sabrina5562

I have this problem !!! So it will not go away ? I watch them closely when playing for ear biting. 

Very cute by the way !


----------



## Tawny75

One of mine has a cauliflower ear on one side and none on the other where she was mauled befre we got her. She is fine with no adverse side effects.


----------

